
My Year in Startup Hell - coloneltcb
http://fortune.com/disrupted-excerpt-hubspot-startup-dan-lyons/
======
holografix
What a thoroughly fascinating article, how refreshing to read about a startup
where the writer has no obvious interest in working there and knows no other
startup will ever hire him again! For once we get honesty and transparency!

Also a really interesting insight into the dynamics of gen X getting a job in
a gen Y led company. He honestly thinks the gen Yers "eat up" the
indoctrination.

In my experience no one thinks they're changing the world, no matter how much
cold cool-aid they get served.

It's much more about gen Ys sense of entitlement stemming from tech
representing such a large part of the western economy. No gen Y wants to get
paid peanuts, while being told what to do by a gen X that can't understand a
VLookup.

It's an adolescent arrogance that goes into young adulthood.

Interesting move with not signing whatever legal docs that allowed him to
write a book and trash hubspot. A gen X firm would never overlook that.

